# Screen printing drinking glasses and cylinders



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

*Screen Printing Drinking Glasses and Mugs*

While searching youtube hoping to find some videos on some DIY press or jigs to print cylinders, I found these. 

If you can't move the frame, move the glass.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLeVXn6zn1I&feature=related[/media][media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4UTUNmgLts&feature=related[/media][media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn_yGdZul5M&feature=related[/media]Screen Printing Mugs
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cRc99by5BI&feature=related[/media]


----------



## wurzer9599 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Screen Printing Drinking Glasses and Mugs*

any idea on what types of inks are being used or the curing process?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Epoxy inks....


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

I am glad to have found this post here after doing a search on google regarding this subject.

I appreciate it's nearly a year old.

I would very much like to have a go at this, I imagine the registration is a nightmare to get right. Obviously they have done it a lot to get to that level.
Registration on a complex curve must be worse, although a wooden guide rail might help.

Is the ink epoxy for definate or could it be screen ink for glass?

I take it the halftone was the same as a sandblasting method. Would there be some sort of washout film used as I can't see any exposure units in the video.

Does anyone know of any more "training" video's like this maybe in English please or even a web site that I might get more information on what I would need to have a go?

Anyway, is anyone here doing this please that could give me some pointers or if anyone can give any guidance or help I would be grateful.
regards
Tony


----------



## FnLFrank (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Screen Printing Drinking Glasses and Mugs*

Bro James. I cannot see the link. I am new to T-Shirt forum so I may be missing something.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printing Drinking Glasses and Mugs*



FnLFrank said:


> Bro James. I cannot see the link. I am new to T-Shirt forum so I may be missing something.
> 
> Thanks


There's a glitch in the forum software that makes some links disappear. 

Here it is: youtube.com/watch?v=rLeVXn6zn1I&feature=related


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

There's a guy in Philly that sells a canister or drum to print on Glasses, bottles etc. They sell the inks too. 

* Screenprinting Mesh - Philadelphia, PA - Photo Process Screen Manufacturing Company Inc. 

The company is, Photo Process Screen MFG in Philadelphia. You can google it if the link disappears.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

selanac said:


> There's a guy in Philly that sells a canister or drum to print on Glasses, bottles etc. They sell the inks too.
> 
> * Screenprinting Mesh - Philadelphia, PA - Photo Process Screen Manufacturing Company Inc.
> 
> The company is, Photo Process Screen MFG in Philadelphia. You can google it if the link disappears.


Great post, I wonder how that machine works.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't know I've only seen it on the website. One of our fellow screen printers went and saw it. He said he couldn't believe it, but it works. The owner took him over and screen printed some products so he could see them. 

I contacted one of the companies that has the little screen printer for Bottles, glasses, and cups. Found it off the video link above. 

Had to have my sister talk with them cause my spanish isn't that good. They sell for about $400 plus shipping.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

selanac said:


> Don't know I've only seen it on the website. One of our fellow screen printers went and saw it. He said he couldn't believe it, but it works. The owner took him over and screen printed some products so he could see them.
> 
> I contacted one of the companies that has the little screen printer for Bottles, glasses, and cups. Found it off the video link above.
> 
> Had to have my sister talk with them cause my spanish isn't that good. They sell for about $400 plus shipping.



I'm in the UK, shipping would kill me :-(


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are some similar printers on Ebay.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Royce, do you know what they call those printers on ebay so we can take a look?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Manual Cylindrical Screen Printing Machine Pen Mug Cup Bottle Printer | eBay


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Royce. That's less than the ones on Youtube.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone buy one of these yet?.....


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I've always wanted to fool with one of these machines, but 60mm is a pretty small drinking glass.

Shipping's a little lower on Amazon, if anyone is considering it: Amazon.com: Manual Cylinderical Screen Printer-1 , Pen, Mug, Bottle Printer: Office Products

Their website is not what I would call "confidence inspiring".


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They do have a bigger model....

Cylinderical screen printing : Dingword, The Key to Business Success


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It says 200 x 100mm printing area.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes but because of how far you can draw each stroke and how the cylinder rotates, there is a limit on the size of the cylinder if you want to do a wrap imprint.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been attempting to locate substrates to print.....Came across these:
Fineline Quenchers 4115-ORG 1.5 oz. Neon Orange Hard Plastic Shooter Glass 500 / CS

I think they are the same as being sold here:
Shot Glasses


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe that company dingword also sells blank promotional items. 

You can also sign up with ASI or PPAI and get contacts to blank promotional companies.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

selanac said:


> I believe that company dingword also sells blank promotional items.
> 
> You can also sign up with ASI or PPAI and get contacts to blank promotional companies.


Yes, but as someone who has been selling "swag" for 35+ years it typically does not make sense to compete against such suppliers......Usually their cost to print on their own blanks is so cheap it is not worth doing it yourself.....But if you can find a "niche" there can be some opportunity.....So I am on a search for some "nuggets".....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you see the YouTube video where the guy only uses a screen? He fills the screen with ink, flips the screen over, and rolls the bottle/glass over the imprint area. Then he applies some type of powder.


----------



## Glassman (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, i print on glassware as my job. We have specialist machinery similar to Dubuit 150 - YouTube
in that video he is printing plastic(i think) cups with a uv ink.
To print glass with a design of decent adhesion/resistivity the best option at entry level is to use 2 part epoxy inks then cure the glassware in a home oven (~180 degrees C)
We tend to use ceramic inks with low levels of lead and cadnium :/ these are cured at ~580 degrees C to 'melt' the ink into the glass.
Just pointing out that those plastic shots look like they have a ridged based. This means more 'jigging' is required as the item wont rotate via the friction of the screen.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as the plastic shots, most would be printed on the top part....There are no ridges on the top part even though that is how it looks in the photo....

And I love this video.....I need a life....lol...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFNUGokAS0A


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

That Dubuit looks like a heck of a machine. 

Can you angle the screen holder and distort the artwork before you burn it to compensate for the angle of glasses like a classic pint, or the shot glasses Royce linked to, or do most people pad print stuff like that?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You do not need to distort artwork......Hard to explain but when glass / mug is rolled as the screen is moved, it compensates.....On a standard cylinder, each end of the cylinder turns the same amount.....However, on a tapered cylinder the small end is smaller and even though it turns the same number of degrees it prints smaller.....Sorry a hard concept to explain.....


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I'm with you here.

So if you figured the imprint was 100mm x 200mm, and effectively on the glass that changed to 100mm x 200mm (at the top) to 150mm (at the bottom) you could make a trapezoid out of that rectangle that was 150 at the top and 200 at the bottom, and apply it as an envelope you may end up with a print that still looks square, as opposed to looking 'conical'? (yeah, it is hard to explain, huh. )

Being in a mecca of craft and micro breweries, I tend to think about these questions as I look at marketing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

And some of my suppliers think I am "special" because I ask far too many questions about production processes.....lol...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you see Dingwood's exposure setup. They want $230 for two desk lights and a piece of glass.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

selanac said:


> Did you see Dingwood's exposure setup. They want $230 for two desk lights and a piece of glass.


And it appears they do not sell screens for the round printers......


----------



## Glassman (Mar 14, 2013)

With regards to distorting the artwork, it depends on how sharp the cone is on the conical glass. We have a special attachment for printing champagne flutes, this rotates the screen. The artwork is then setup in a rainbow arc. This is only on premium items though. Generally the distortion is not noticable however circles and squares will turn out oval and trapezoid - the bigger they are the more noticable it is. The conical shape can piss up your deposit as well because the top part of the ware is moving at a different speed to the bottom part!

The dubuit is a very good machine for single colour. However i prefer multi colour  We use a techno5 6 colour very similar to how this works. (techno5 and fermac used to be the same company)
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMEQkxweglA[/media]


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think any of us need to do that many bottles/glasses.

It's good to know someone incase we do.


----------



## Glassman (Mar 14, 2013)

selanac said:


> I don't think any of us need to do that many bottles/glasses.
> 
> It's good to know someone incase we do.


I ran a job of 240 pieces on 6 colour recently, setup time was nearly 9 hours, printing time was 15 minutes!


----------

